# Kindle App for iPad v 2.7



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

I just updated to Kindle v2.7 on my iPad yesterday.  And I have noticed that it doesn't seem able to keep the "Recent" list in-order.  I am using the "File Sharing" option under iTunes, to load my personal mobi files, and that is working great.  But when I come back to a book later, if it was my most recently read book, it is not at the top of the list (where I can find it easily)... but down on the next page of the list.

Very strange.  I have an actual Kindle2, and have used the Kindle app on several iOS and Android platforms, but I have never seen this behavior before.

Has anyone else seen this happen?  Maybe it is just me, or maybe it is just that I am loading a bunch of my own mobi files -- the files themselves work great, and were generated by PDF conversion in Calibre (which works surprising well actually).


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

I am always picking the wrong forum to post messages here.  I don't know why that is...

My problem isn't with the iPad, but with the Kindle App... so naturally I posted in the Kindle App forum.  Then it got moved here.  That's okay with me... I hope someone has some idea about the Kindle App here in the iPad forum.


----------

